# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  NOAA confirma inicio del Fenómeno "El NIño"

## Bruno Cillóniz

La Agencia Nacional Atmosférica de Estados Unidos (NOAA, por sus siglas en inglés) confirmó el inicio del fenómeno climatológico conocido como El Niño. Este se sentiría en el Ecuador entre enero y abril de 2010. Los pronósticos de la NOAA señalan un crecimiento de este fenómeno. 
Tras registrarse un aumento constante, durante seis meses, de las temperaturas de la superficie marina del océano Pacífico central, la NOAA confirmó el inicio del fenómeno de El Niño, un incidente meteorológico asociado al incremento de las temperaturas en la zona ecuatorial del Pacífico que ocurre cada cuatro o cinco años y afecta al clima. 
Un reporte de la BBC señala que aún es temprano para predecir si El Niño cobrará una fuerza semejante a la que adquirió en el pasado, pero los pronósticos de la NOAA reflejan un consenso sobre el crecimiento y desarrollo del fenómeno. 
"Las condiciones actuales y las tendencias recientes favorecen el desarrollo continuo de un fortalecimiento de débil a moderado de El Niño hasta el otoño de 2009 del hemisferio norte, con posibilidad de fortalecimiento a partir de entonces", destaca la nota. 
Las condiciones serán más húmedas en la costa oeste de América del Sur. El Ecuador y el norte del Perú lo sentirán entre enero y abril de 2 010. Entre los años 1997 y 1998, su paso dejó un saldo de más de 2 000 muertos.  *Fuente:* *http://careitv.blogspot.com/2009/07/el-nino-visitaria-el-ecuador-en-2010.html*Temas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Senamhi confirma que habrá fenómeno de El Niño en el 2010 Senamhi sugiere modificar inicio de campaña agrícola por fenómeno El Niño

----------

